# Does anyone here have their 3 year old in a Marathon?



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm wondering because my parents just bought one for their car for the times when they take ds (3 1/2) out . I'd rather they got the Regent, but I can't ask them to spend that much, they never asked me what they should get. It says it's up to 60lbs. He's only 36, and 36 inches tall. This is okay, right?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

It should be fine as long as he's not to tall for it (check the manual to see the guideline.) A friend of mine's daughter was in a Marathon until 4 because she still fit in it. The only reason she moved up to a Regent was because she had a new baby sibling.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

My almost four year old is in a marathon. I expect him to fit it for around another year give or take a few months. He's a little taller than your guy, about 39 inches maybe? Around the same weight. However, if they haven't used it and could take it back, I don't think the marathon is much cheaper than the regent? Or a Frontier might be another choice, that is what our other seat is, and the straps go up higher than the marathon (and then it converts to a booster)


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

My 4.5yo dd is in the Boulevard (Marathon with bells and whistles) and she fits just fine. (~35lbs I think, 43") She actually looks like she'll be in it for another couple of years.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't have a 3 year old, but my 6 year old and my almost 5 year old are both in boulevards, which is the same size...my son will probably need a new seat in 6 months or so, my daughter will probably be in hers for at least a year, so I'd think a 3 year old would be fine for quite awhile.


----------



## annexk8 (Nov 22, 2005)

My 3yo is still rearfacing in his marathon!


----------



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks! I feel better.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

Both of my older kids were in Marathons until 4+ I moved them to Regents at that time but they both would still fit in it for probably a year + after that.


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

DS is 3, about 35lbs and 38 inches and is in a Marathon. He also has a Radian, but he uses the Marathon 90% of the time. His torso is average and he is on the second to top slots.

DD will be 5 in Jan and still fits in the Marathon. I think she would fit for another 6-12 months.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Ds is three and about 31 lbs and 36 inches. He's still in a Marathon. In fact, he's still rearfacing in it. He is only in the second slots from the bottom, though that will probably change when we turn him around.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

My 3 year old is too tall for the Marathon, but if he has plenty of room, he's fine in it. For longevity, though, the Regent would last you much longer and you would get more bang for your buck (or they would get more bang for their buck







).


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 got too big for her MA shortly after she turned 5. I did move her into Regent's when she was 4.5 just because she had more room in them. We jsut the MA as a travel/spare seat until she outgrew it.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

I just moved DS out of his Marathon and into a booster at 5.5 because he grew too tall. He was 44" and 43ish lb at the time (now he is 45" and 45ish lb and turns 6 in 8 days). DD is 3y3m, and still rides RF in her Decathlon which is the same shell, and I am sure will fit in hers till she is like 7 or 8. She is 25 lb and 34".


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

DD turned 3 in Oct. She is 38 inches and 36 lbs. She has a Marathon and a blvd.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Calla~* 
I'm wondering because my parents just bought one for their car for the times when they take ds (3 1/2) out . I'd rather they got the Regent, but I can't ask them to spend that much, they never asked me what they should get. It says it's up to 60lbs. He's only 36, and 36 inches tall. This is okay, right?









It sounds like he'll fit in the Marathon for a long time. If they were interested in the Regent, though, Amazon has them for $219, which is cheaper than the Marathon, isn't it?


----------



## mama2peyton (Oct 9, 2008)

My just turned 5 year old niece still fits in the Marathon we have for her. She is 54 lbs and not sure on the inches but she's a shorty.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

I think your kid should fit just fine, my DS is 35.5 inches tall and ALL torso, seriously (he outgrew the bucket seat, by height, before his legs even reached the end of the seat) and still has 2.5-3 inches above his head (closer to 3 I think but I haven't actually measured it since definitely more then the 1" required for rf). Since FF, you can use the seat til the kids ears are at the top of the seat, or their shoulders are above the top harness spot, I think you should have plenty of time left.


----------



## hockeywoman (Nov 6, 2007)

My 3.5 year old and almost 5 year old are both still in marathons, one is just barely above and one just barely below the 2nd from the top slot.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

My daughter will be 5 this month and is almost 40lbs. I just moved her to the top slots but don't know how tall she is.


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ammaarah* 
If they were interested in the Regent, though, Amazon has them for $219, which is cheaper than the Marathon, isn't it?

yeah that! Target.com has them for that price too


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

My almost 5 year old still fits in her brother's Marathon and Boulevard. No, it's not the best deal as far as longevity but if your grandparents might have other babies to transport in the future, it could be fine in the long run!


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Yep, and he'll be in it for a loooong time because he's just now hitting 25lbs.









The marathon harnesses up to 65lbs and 16in seat to shoulder height, so I'm sure you're good for a while.


----------

